# Looking for some tips on removing paint splatter from vinyl decking



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I seem to be going through a rough patch lately. Its just so tough dealing with help. I am always very careful but it seems lately finding good help is impossible.

Here is the problem I am dealing with now - 
We painted a 3 season porch all white. Everything was cover but as fate would have it "somebody" tracked paint here and there and naturally the homeowner is being overly dramatic.
I dealt with a couple of spots today. It seems like the solid spots are easier to deal with then the ones that were wiped and left a hazy film.
Acetone just wants to eat the decking up as I tested it on an inconspicuous area and the goof off pulled some color on to the rag.
I need something that will work on the paint and not eat at the decking.
Suggestion PLEASE!
I know we have some of the best minds in the trade in this forum.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Methyl hydrate, warm soapy water, scrub brush


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Flip the board over lol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Methyl hydrate, warm soapy water, scrub brush


For those PTers living outside the Commonwealth of Nations, that would be CH3OH, wood alcohol, methyl alcohol, or, commonly (the IUPAC name), methanol.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> For those PTers living outside the Commonwealth of Nations, that would be CH3OH, wood alcohol, methyl alcohol, or, commonly (the IUPAC name), methanol.


Or denatured alcohol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Or denatured alcohol


And now you're just baiting me, aren't you?


For those of you newcomers, this is a rerun of a previous...discussion between the two of us.

A quick summary: Methanol is wood alcohol. Sometimes it is the denaturant of choice to avoid having to pay liquor taxes on ethanol (grain alcohol), since adding it makes the combination unfit for human consumption. The result is denatured alcohol, or, if you're from one of the more recent British Colonies, methylated spirits.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Might be useful to know what coating is currently on the deck, as well as what paint was spilled, (or tracked), on the deck.


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

I use water and the green scouring pads.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Might be useful to know what coating is currently on the deck, as well as what paint was spilled, (or tracked), on the deck.


thank you. 

We can't recommend a remover without knowing if it was oil/latex/shellac/whatever spilled/tracked

I'm going to assume the decking was uncoated since the title said "vinyl decking", but does that mean a composite such as Trex, are actual vinyl like vinyl siding?


----------



## WestEndPainting (Aug 29, 2014)

Mostenbachers Lift Off Latex Paint Remover. Get it at the big orange box store. We use it to clean up over spray on vinyl floor, wood floor, etc. It works and it's green. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, sure are a lot of recommendations so far considering we don't even know what kind of paint it was.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

If it is a water based paint, which is likely, I would try a little windex and a some cloth. Scouring pads are a big no no on vinyl and acetone or goof off can 'melt' the plastic if you aren't careful.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> And now you're just baiting me, aren't you?
> 
> 
> For those of you newcomers, this is a rerun of a previous...discussion between the two of us.
> ...


But we're both right


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> But we're both right


As long as we're agreed that Methyl hydrate is *not* the same as denatured alcohol. 

The Hanndy-Dandy Pocket Guide:

Methyl hydrate = Methanol

Methylated spirits = (one type of) denatured alcohol


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Man, sure are a lot of recommendations so far considering we don't even know what kind of paint it was.


Mentioned trying acetone first. I'm thinking it's water based.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Roamer said:


> If it is a water based paint, which is likely, I would try a little windex and a some cloth. Scouring pads are a big no no on vinyl and acetone or goof off can 'melt' the plastic if you aren't careful.


As I recall Goof Off is mainly xylene and naptha; wouldn't use either of those on vinyl.


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

oven cleaner !!!!!!!!
spray it on ,let sit for 5-10 mins ,wipe of clean,,,,,whala..lol
I use it when removing overspray , splatters , ect. 
Also works great if you get overspray on vehicles ,,,it cleans it off with no side effects.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Bevel it or not break Cleaner. Wont hurt your skin at all. Spray it on wait 5-10 sec and spray once more than wipe it off. Break cleaner will clean almost any type of paint in less that 15 seconds.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

AlphaWolf said:


> Bevel it or not break Cleaner. Wont hurt your skin at all. Spray it on wait 5-10 sec and spray once more than wipe it off. Break cleaner will clean almost any type of paint in less that 15 seconds.


And what does it do to vinyl?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oops brand is a lot more gentle than goof off and is the only remover I will leave for guys to use. Have had way too many incidents with goof off so it stays in my box where no one dares to go.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> And what does it do to vinyl?


Not totally sure. Never used it on vinyl. Try a small tester in a out of site place. If it does not hurt it than ur golden. Stuff is around 10 bucks for a spray can. One of my guys got red gloss exterior on flagstones. Took 2 cans of break cleaner you would never know. I even use it to clean the outside of my spray machine at the end of jobs. Stuff is fantastic. You get oil or anything else on your skin wont come off spray it on there white it off. Paint is gone. Only downside is it evaporates fast.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Some of us are still waiting for Brian to return and fill us in on the unknowns so as to advise correctly


----------

